# Blah Blah Blah, HUD Adjusted the pricing, Blah Blah Blah!!!!



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

OK Folks, 100x170 lot. Tell me what your bid would be??


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

More....................


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

$250 to $300 to me.


Recently I got $100 for an average corner lot that was over grown but real thin. 
I mulched the whole thing, took two guys 40 mins. 
Local customer.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BINGO!! I have nearly NO P&P work and this is one of the reasons i have cut most companies loose. This particular company i have been trying to give the boot for almost a year but they keep sending a job here and there and MOST of these jobs pay good..............


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

FWIW my handy "Corelogic Grass Cut Guide" allows the following for 17,000 square feet:

42"-47" $225 net
48"-54" $250 net

Although I wouldn't hesitate to bid it at $350.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

i would bid about $350 wouldn't take long at all with my DR brush mower (except corners)


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Glad to see i was right on the money. The Siblings said HUD adjusted it to $130..............................


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I hope you told them to reassign.



And we all know they of all people aren't above lying.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Glad to see i was right on the money. The Siblings said HUD adjusted it to $130..............................


They pull that crap all the time with. I tell them my bid stands! Some do get reassigned ,some get approved at my price.

I tell siblings when HUD starts buying my equipment and maintaining it ,they then can tell what I can bid!


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I tell siblings when HUD starts buying my equipment and maintaining it ,they then can tell what I can bid!


Well said


----------



## nopay (Apr 23, 2012)

cost me $125 to reassign an order.!!!!


BPWY said:


> I hope you told them to reassign.
> 
> 
> 
> And we all know they of all people aren't above lying.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

nopay said:


> cost me $125 to reassign an order.!!!!


No I don't care who you are. That there is funny!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

$350 is pretty much on the money for that one.
$130 is for the guy who is starving and has nothing to do at home.


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

LMAO I had a similar lot here in the Bronx NY 100X100 WITH A 45 DEGREE SLOPE WITH TONS OF TRASH.THEY WERE WILLING TO GIVE ME $115 AND THIS PARTICULAR COMPANY TAKES 30% WHO IS DOING THESE FOR THESE PRICES


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Buster9121 said:


> LMAO I had a similar lot here in the Bronx NY 100X100 WITH A 45 DEGREE SLOPE WITH TONS OF TRASH.THEY WERE WILLING TO GIVE ME $115 AND THIS PARTICULAR COMPANY TAKES 30% WHO IS DOING THESE FOR THESE PRICES


I sure do not allow them to cut my lawn bid. I do all the work on my equipment and know how hard it is on it too accept low ball prices. I have had a few I have had to go and clean up after there CHEAP vendor couldn`t complete it. (happen about a month ago) Craftmen 42" riding mower trying to cut 36" tall grass (thick) got to love the FNG`s. only a bushhog or commer. mower is going to cut that.

I`m sure some you all have seen this too!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Stay informed of what the city charges in your area when they have to send a crew out to do a knock down of a yard. In our areas, it is usually $250 minimum and that is just a kid running a tractor over the yard and give it a pasture cut. If your prices are at least in line with the city you can give them the option of paying for quality professional work with you or letting the city cite and lien the property for crap work.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Stay informed of what the city charges in your area when they have to send a crew out to do a knock down of a yard. In our areas, it is usually $250 minimum and that is just a kid running a tractor over the yard and give it a pasture cut. If your prices are at least in line with the city you can give them the option of paying for quality professional work with you or letting the city cite and lien the property for crap work.



City don't do chit up here....................


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That is why I live in the sticks, but sometimes you have some leverage when the city is ready to cut it for them if you don't.


----------



## GreenwayLady (Feb 18, 2014)

Depending on how good the tape measure pics looked, I would bid it at about $320... BUT their counter offer, aka "amount approved per HUD Guidelines" would be somewhere around $200


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

tell them to buy you some new commercial mowers for 130.00 then you'll do it but i'd bid around 300.00 also or wouldnt get done.


----------



## bigheaded (May 20, 2013)

$25.00 all day lond PSSS Not. $300.00


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

good answer.


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

We had to leave LPS do to so MANY reasons, but the main one was "grass season". When we initially started seven years ago with them we were getting $150 - $400 - their 25%. Now, $35-65 per cut depending on size. :furious:. Safeguard wanted us to grass cut for about the same prices but we had to have a second worker with us. Guess what, at that price can't make any money. They actually think they could dictate to us how many people we needed. Who cares if the photo's are good and the job is done correctly. I would like to see these companies get the lawn equipment, the trailers, the workers, the auto's to pull all these supplies, travel hundreds of miles per week and do it all for their "ALLOWABLES"! One company we work for I tell them we do not accept allowable pricing and I get my prices. Sorry can't tell you who they are.


----------



## tomwalshco (Mar 15, 2014)

I always carry a tape measure and go to the deepest spots and get a couple of pics of the grass and the tape. If it's 40" - I show it.
$300 is really about right. If there are guys running around that will do this for $100 -- not much you can do about it, but hope their mowers all break down....
I've got a great mower that would handle that in 2 passes, clippings and all - scattered. 2 hours max, just me. It ain't no LawnBoy.


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns (Aug 14, 2014)

mtmtnman said:


> OK Folks, 100x170 lot. Tell me what your bid would be??


At least $100 for sure. Usually they want it bagged too. At least that is what I have received from Safegaurd and Good choice said. Of course, I wont work for them anymore.... Most of them looked like this and they would want to pay around$40 with bagging. laughable at most.


----------



## HARRY304E (Apr 14, 2012)

AAA Quick Plows & Lawns said:


> At least $100 for sure. Usually they want it bagged too. At least that is what I have received from Safegaurd and Good choice said. Of course, I wont work for them anymore.... Most of them looked like this and they would want to pay around$40 with bagging. laughable at most.


Why sell yourself so short?


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Guess we know why the pricing has gone to s&^t. Really $100.00 for that? That is why the real contractors including me have gotten out of this business.


----------



## roselawncare (Sep 18, 2014)

hello every one, I've been reading around through here. and stumbled across this lawn cut post and I realized I must be the one everyone is griping about. I get paid 20$ flat rate at every cut and this sucks. I have to do 15 a day just to stay ahead of bills. forget about maintaining the equipment. I'm trying to improve my earnings but seem to hit a wall every time I try to move to a bigger contractor any advice?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, quit relying on other contractors for your work. If you doing quality landscaping, you are giving away more to a paper pusher than you are putting in your pocket.


----------



## roselawncare (Sep 18, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> Yes, quit relying on other contractors for your work. If you doing quality landscaping, you are giving away more to a paper pusher than you are putting in your pocket.


I retired from the military in July. Any idea as to how I would go about getting contracts directly from the banks? I have tried researching the REO and foreclosure managers and every bank I call has no clue what I'm talking about


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

roselawncare said:


> I retired from the military in July. Any idea as to how I would go about getting contracts directly from the banks? I have tried researching the REO and foreclosure managers and every bank I call has no clue what I'm talking about


Ask for the asset manager that should help


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Contact the Brokers handling the foreclosed properties in your areas. Advertise your services to the general public. Ask for the rep handling the bank owned properties at your local lenders.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Very few if any local banks keep the loans they write. Most are sold to a mortgage company before the ink is dry.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

$450.00 all day long and we have never raked a clipping and we certainly don't bag. If they want it weed eated another $150.00


----------

